
The Art of Distillation - samclemens
http://www.oxfordamerican.org/magazine/item/927-the-art-of-distillation
======
porsupah
Relatedly, I once toured Sipsmith's surprisingly small (commercial garage
size) distillery, which they're justifiably proud of, being apparently the
first new London gin distillery actually in London in - long enough that, when
it came time to apply for the appropriate license, nobody at City Hall
actually knew what the process was.

A couple photos:

Wide view, showing almost everything:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/porsupah/21526970411/in/datepo...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/porsupah/21526970411/in/dateposted-
public/)

A glimpse into the maceration still, showing some of the botanicals involved:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/porsupah/21331379849/in/datepo...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/porsupah/21331379849/in/dateposted-
public/)

And a simple view of the hatch of one of the stills, Patience (the others
being Prudence and Constance):

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/porsupah/21330240210/in/datepo...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/porsupah/21330240210/in/dateposted-
public/)

~~~
deutronium
Some really nice photos!

In the first photo, is the device with the brass windows, possibly a bubble
plate column?

------
gravypod
I wish distillation for consumption wasn't illegal in America. I enjoy brewing
alcohol and I'd like to take it to another step of distilling and aging what I
brew.

Sadly that doesn't look like it will be a reality any time soon.

------
sverige
They still make moonshine in the Carolinas. I got a few mason jars of some
potent stuff from a coworker who sold it out of his trunk in the parking lot
of the big insurance company we both worked at in Charlotte.

------
omegaham
Great article, and it got me to pour myself a bourbon. Cheers.

